# Farewell Leo my friend



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I lost a dear friend of mine this morning, Leo Alecs. I woke up this morning to horrible news that Leo had passed away this morning due to a house fire. Leo made it to the hospital with sever burns that his body just could not tolerate. I will always remember that he ALWAYS had a smile on his face and was able to cheer me up no matter what. He was caring, loving, honest, intelligent, funny, and an all around spectacular man who did not deserve to be taken away from us so soon. May he live forever in the minds and hearts of those who love him and may he now Rest In Peace.

I will always remember you Leo!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and for Leo's family. What a horrible tradgedy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss of your friend  Prayers to leo and his family...


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

So sorry for you and his other loved ones


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your friend. Prayers to you and his family.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so very sorry for your loss --


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry you lost your friend...He looks charming..very sad...jan


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, condolences to you and his family..


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, you now have a handsome angel watching over you.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your condolences


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Leo had a beautiful smile. I imagine he had a beautiful heart to go with it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry - what a horrible tragedy


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:teary: My condolences to you, Leo's family and friends for your tragic loss.


----------

